# Another Stc 1000 Problem



## mjadeb1984 (3/10/12)

hi all

i have searched this and no help found.


i just connected up my STC 1000 that i have wired up in a nce little box, But it is not out putting 240V at the cooling terminals. ive tested its got 240 coming in and with my multimeter over the cooling terminals the cooling light flashing (indicating compressor delay) when the light goes solid i should expect 240 to be out putting at the cooling terminals. i can still here the relay energising, but no power is comin out.
is this a common problem? am i doing something wrong? or is it just stuffed?



Cheers

Mic


----------



## Aydos (3/10/12)

Can you post a pic of your wiring?


----------



## mjadeb1984 (3/10/12)

will do in a minute, also there is no power outputing in heating mode either.


----------



## Aydos (3/10/12)

Just post a pic of it and ill see how different it is to mine.


----------



## mjadeb1984 (3/10/12)

as you can see the STC is out of the box at the mo as i was testing a few things, cause im a sparkie ive probably gone over the top with the wiring using terminal strip and all. but the facts as its getting 240 to the power in terminals but nothing coming out the cooling ones. all these readings wer taken at the STC not the terminal strip ive installed.


----------



## glenwal (3/10/12)

The heating and cooling terminals are relay contacts, not power outputs


You need to connect the relay inline with the active of the corresponding outputs.


----------



## shmang (3/10/12)

The outputs are only a relay contact, meaning you will have to run the active into one side of the heat/cooling output, then take the active cable running to the appliance from the other side of the output terminals.

It doesn't output 240V from the terminals.

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e262/ben...r/STC-10001.jpg

Thanks to Ben6 for posting the above image.

Heres another thread on the subject
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...45747&st=60


----------



## mjadeb1984 (3/10/12)

ahhh of course, damn it i just assumed it was switching 240. ill be back cheers glen.


----------



## Nick JD (3/10/12)




----------



## Yob (3/10/12)

mjad said:


> i have searched this and no help found



Awesome... Another thread on STC 1000's... I call bullshit on your search... there is a thousand wiring diagrams in numerous threads...

why the hell would you start "another" thread.. all this does is make finding info that 1 bit harder.

post related questions in related topics..

just in case... use this search button




and if you did you would have found These Results

<_<


----------



## mjadeb1984 (3/10/12)

woah. i apologize for not searching corectly. but as i found out i was under the impression i had wired it corectly so was not looking for the thousands of wiring diagrams you pointed out for me. i thought i had a fault within the unit. but as some of the very helpful other members here pointed out i have now solved my problem. so many thanks to Nick JD, shmang and glen w and yob again im sorry to have raised you blood pressure so much you felt you had to vent.

Cheers

Mic


----------



## Yob (3/10/12)

forgiven


----------



## mjadeb1984 (3/10/12)

No worries. Looking back on it now, I am a sparky you think I would have checked the wiring. But maybe with experience comes stubbornness.


----------



## Markbeer (3/10/12)

I have read a fair few of these threads and it seems the sparkies seem to get it wrong more often than not as they feel they don't need to read the diagram.



mjad said:


> No worries. Looking back on it now, I am a sparky you think I would have checked the wiring. But maybe with experience comes stubbornness.


----------



## yum beer (3/10/12)

mjad said:


> as you can see the STC is out of the box at the mo as i was testing a few things, cause im a sparkie ive probably gone over the top with the wiring using terminal strip and all. but the facts as its getting 240 to the power in terminals but nothing coming out the cooling ones. all these readings wer taken at the STC not the terminal strip ive installed.



Thank **** I didn't ask a sparky for help with my controller, Im sure there's less wiring in a 707.....


----------



## yum beer (3/10/12)

Should I have searched for 'smart arse responses to the sparkies over engineering' before I posted a reply.


----------



## Nick JD (3/10/12)

If the STC was powered by a battery all you'd need to do is expose the live (brown) wire in your extension cord, cut it in half and pop it into terminals 7 and 8.


----------



## Aydos (3/10/12)

Sorry for not getting bavk to earlier mate but it seems like your questions have been answered.


----------



## djar007 (30/3/13)

I check in daily just to read the stc 1000 threads. It seems like a drug and all the regulars cant resist on clicking a new stc 1000 thread. When they dont get the high they were looking for they pounce on an unsuspecting victim and give him some hard love. Makes for a very entertaining evening. Cheers


----------



## jaypes (30/3/13)

Aside from the dramas pretty neat job


----------



## chewy (2/6/13)

Here's a wiring diagram I found


----------



## chewy (2/6/13)

I'll try again


----------



## Yob (2/6/13)

what was the question?


----------



## QldKev (2/6/13)

Here's a picture of my cat I found


----------

